

Do dumbbells now have vanity sizing? - Natsu
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Displaying-FAILURE.aspx

======
Natsu
Look at the 3rd item on the page. I tend to believe the postal weight, which
says those dumbbells are 18.4kg, only 92% of the weight they're supposed to
be, which seems like a bit much, even if I account for sloppy tolerances.

That leaves me thinking that dumbbells may have vanity sizing like pants do.

